

Get a text message from NASA when the Intnl Space Station flies over your house - denzil_correa
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2227338/Get-text-message-NASA-International-Space-Station-flies-house.html#ixzz2BQhcUv2J

======
ColinWright
Or use TwISSt: <https://twitter.com/twisst>

Or indeed, go to the actual source that this rag is quoting from:
<http://spotthestation.nasa.gov/>

